# Please Help Me Understand



## kimbo (13/8/14)

I know i am most probably getting stoned for asking this but here goes ..
What makes the Reo so Above all?
Is it because it is bottom fed? Can someone please explain to me
Why i am asking is i wanna make a wooden box mod for myself, i was thinking to make it bottom fed and get a Reo Upgrade Kit from @Oupa and have some RBD modded
I know it is not a Reo but what is different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

@kimbo, here are some quotes I pulled for you from the Reo Basics thread



Silver said:


> Hi @crack2483 - I know where you are coming from since I was asking the same questions.
> 
> I think I may be able to help you to understand
> 
> ...







Alex said:


> REOnot: People who have no REOs, desire no REOs
> REOnaught: People who desire REOs yet have no REOs
> REOnaut: People who have REOs
> REOnuts-people who have 30 REOs!!!
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

kimbo said:


> what is different


 
Not much, you can easily make the same thing yourself. If you have the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/8/14)

Its something you can't explain. 
You know it when you have it but can't explain it. 

Kinda like love. Except its REO. 

There are other bottom fed unit out there. But they don't compare. Maybe its the simplicity that makes it so complex? 
Like love. REO is love.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

http://www.esigarettanews.com/box-mods-trend-passion-goal-or-future/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (13/8/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.esigarettanews.com/box-mods-trend-passion-goal-or-future/


 

Thank you for the link @Alex

Thank you all for explaining and not stoning me


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Thank you for the link @Alex
> 
> Thank you all for explaining and not stoning me


 
No problem bro, I plan to make my own personal squonker one of these days, there is really nothing complicated about it. Just a 510 connection that's modded for bottom feed.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (13/8/14)

@Alex wow the person who made that little mod is a genius! Simple and to the point, great stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

@kimbo You just need to vape on a reo to know

@Alex umm yea, its nice an simple untill about 5 or 10 minutes into the build 
then things start getting complicated!


----------



## BhavZ (14/8/14)

I don't own a reo but this is my understanding

It's not really the reo that is so amazing but rather the RM2 atty that sits on it. The only thing that the reo is doing is feeding power to the atty, the magic happens with in the atty.

With that said, I think you would get the same experience if you slapped the RM2 atty onto any other bottom feeding mech mod.

This is just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> With that said, I think you would get the same experience if you slapped the RM2 atty onto any other bottom feeding mech mod.


 
I do not think you're wrong at all.
But not all mods (mech or otherwise) are created equal.


----------



## BhavZ (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I do not think you're wrong at all.
> But not all mods (mech or otherwise) are created equal.


 
I agree, not all mech's are created equal

But if you were to purchase an original mech from a reputable vendor I think your experience would be very similar as to that of having the rm2 sit on the reo.


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> I don't own a reo but this is my understanding
> 
> It's not really the reo that is so amazing but rather the RM2 atty that sits on it. The only thing that the reo is doing is feeding power to the atty, the magic happens with in the atty.
> 
> ...


The dripper experience without the hassle - which is brought about not by the RM2, but by the bottom fed functionality seated inside the Reo. Could be any atomizer on top of the Reo. E.g., imo the Cyclone with AFC beats the RM2. Of course, another factor is the convenience, e.g ease of switching juices, pocketability, etcetera. So, the difference and the magic imo do reside in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> The dripper experience without the hassle - which is brought about not by the RM2, but by the bottom fed functionality seated inside the Reo. Could be any atomizer on top of the Reo. E.g., imo the Cyclone with AFC beats the RM2. Of course, another factor is the convenience, e.g ease of switching juices, pocketability, etcetera. So, the difference and the magic imo do reside in the Reo.


But I dont think that is something unique to the reo but rather to bottom feeding mods

or am I mistaken?


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> But I dont think that is something unique to the reo but rather to bottom feeding mods
> 
> or am I mistaken?


 
I personally think you are spot-on.
BoggerBox, VMOD XL, Old Goat, Boge... there are quite a few. A lot of them of very high quality at very reasonable prices.

The Reo just turned out to be the World of Warcraft of bottomfeed-mods, and if you say anything even remotely non-positive about it, then a million fans will jump out of the walls to eat your face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I personally think you are spot-on.
> BoggerBox, VMOD XL, Old Goat, Boge... there are quite a few. A lot of them of very high quality at very reasonable prices.
> 
> The Reo just turned out to be the World of Warcraft of bottomfeed-mods, and if you say anything even remotely non-positive about it, then a million fans will jump out of the walls to eat your face.


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I personally think you are spot-on.
> BoggerBox, VMOD XL, Old Goat, Boge... there are quite a few. A lot of them of very high quality at very reasonable prices.
> 
> The Reo just turned out to be the World of Warcraft of bottomfeed-mods, and if you say anything even remotely non-positive about it, then a million fans will jump out of the walls to eat your face.


 
@WHeunis, many people on this site, myself included have discovered how good these "simple" Reo mods are, but judging from all your recent posts, it seems to me that you are hell bent on stirring up a hornets nest. This is really unnecessary, get whatever device you feel is best for you and refrain from flaming this topic. And consider this a friendly warning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

NO, NO, No! not again! the second thread in 2 days time jaywalking in the same direction!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I personally think you are spot-on.
> BoggerBox, VMOD XL, Old Goat, Boge... there are quite a few. A lot of them of very high quality at very reasonable prices.
> 
> The Reo just turned out to be the World of Warcraft of bottomfeed-mods, and if you say anything even remotely non-positive about it, then a million fans will jump out of the walls to eat your face.


i dont have a reo, yet, and by the way you speak of it is almost as if you've owned 100's of them

your thread title states, please help me understand, there were many replies to 'help you understand' but you missed the bus on all of them.

if you ask for advice, and then get given a lot of it and still fight those that give it to you then you sir are, as @Chop007 would say, a legend


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I personally think you are spot-on.
> BoggerBox, VMOD XL, Old Goat, Boge... there are quite a few. A lot of them of very high quality at very reasonable prices.
> 
> The Reo just turned out to be the World of Warcraft of bottomfeed-mods, and if you say anything even remotely non-positive about it, then a million fans will jump out of the walls to eat your face.


The fact that the reo is milled out of a solid block of aluminum and is pretty much the toughest piece of vapegear on the market also helps its cause. That and the simplicity of setting it up and using it. I also watched the reviews for the vmod and boge bf mods and they have there niggles. Anyway my 2c from a non reo owner perspective.


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> But I dont think that is something unique to the reo but rather to bottom feeding mods
> 
> or am I mistaken?


You are absolute correct. The principle is bottom feed and power source combined. In this sphere the Reo has proven itself over and over as the best available at the price. Many have tried, many have failed - mostly because of inferior quality. There are some awesome other ones, but usually far more expensive than a Reo. In this arena the Reo is the best quality for your buck, with a proven backup system.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Riaz said:


> i dont have a reo, yet, and by the way you speak of it is almost as if you've owned 100's of them
> 
> your thread title states, please help me understand, there were many replies to 'help you understand' but you missed the bus on all of them.
> 
> if you ask for advice, and then get given a lot of it and still fight those that give it to you then you sir are, as @Chop007 would say, a legend


Not my thread.


----------



## capetocuba (14/8/14)

This all sounds way to complicated for me ... think I might go back to my trusty T2


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

TylerD said:


>




I got another one for you TylerD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

@Gazzacpt small correction: the OP was @kimbo, it just went severely South (again).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

